# Brought ears to my eyes (Rebel)



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

16.5? Seriously? Do you suppose those people had ever trimmed his nails in 16 years? 

You did an awesome thing for this boy, you should be proud of yourself!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I think it had been at least 2 years if not more.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't imagine how anyone could give up their dog. Thank You for taking care of Rebel.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen posted the link to "Rebel's" info quiet awhile ago. It is very sad, but the ending is a happy one.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

You did a wonderful thing and should be very proud of yourself!! Thank you for caring for this pup.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This old guy has really captured my heart. I can't explain it, but he has. I've said it before, I wish I could take him. But the fact is you need to be particularly financially able to take care of a 16+ year old Golden. There will inevitably be vet bills.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces:

You and Low Country TRULY saved Rebel's Life.
*
HERE is REBEL: STILL needs to be adopted!!!*

http://www.lcgrr.org/adoptable.htm


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope Rebel can find a forever home soon, a very special person I hope will take him, as at his age I think a lot of people would love to but due to his age be put off with the thought of getting attached and perhaps loseing him in the not to distant future, will be thinking of you sweet little man hope you find your forever home.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I had not seen it until today. But I'm so glad it's there. I love him to bits and would have kept him if I could have a second dog in the dorm. (That might be pushing it!).


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

awww bless him 
he looks a real babe and a half
looking at the website they have 5 puppies dumped in a high kill shelter one word comes to mind
WHY ????????
they are gorgeous as are all puppies but why dump them 
surely puppies are the easiest to rehome 
I for one would take one in a heart beat


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Me toooo. Moxie is the only one for me for now. Until we can get settled somewhere.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces

Is Moxie staying with your parents while you're at school?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

No Moxie will be at school with me, as usual. She also is going to new york with me.


----------

